# Is everyone ready?



## Josh66 (Dec 25, 2009)

...For the onslaught of "How do I use my new camera?" threads, .

It doesn't look like it's started yet, but I'm sure it's coming.


----------



## DScience (Dec 25, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> ...For the onslaught of "How do I use my new camera?" threads, .
> 
> It doesn't look like it's started yet, but I'm sure it's coming.




LOL

"Hey guys, I just got a new D5000 for Christmas. I flipped through the manual, but it doesn't talk about the zoom button. I know that my lens is a zoom lens, but there's no button for me to zoom in and out. Can someone help me?"


----------



## wtdeane (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh my goodness&#8230;&#8230;..  <sigh>


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 25, 2009)

"When I opened the box, took the camera out, there wasn't any lens on the camera, WHAT DO I DO?"

j/k


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 25, 2009)

LOL  I cant wait.  

Michael


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 25, 2009)

Haven't seen one thread yet, looks like you scared em' all away. :thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 25, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> Haven't seen one thread yet, looks like you scared em' all away. :thumbup:



It's still early...  They're probably all still charging their batteries.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 25, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't seen one thread yet, looks like you scared em' all away. :thumbup:
> ...


 
Your Right! :meh:

or... they are probaly figuring out how to charge the batteries and turn it on. Its coming. :lmao:


----------



## boogschd (Dec 25, 2009)

i think i broke teh lenzes 

how do you mount this thing?


----------



## Sachphotography (Dec 25, 2009)

DScience said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > ...For the onslaught of "How do I use my new camera?" threads, .
> ...





HAHA. That is away to funny.. ROTFLMAO


----------



## Phranquey (Dec 25, 2009)

You forgot one...

My first shot with "such-n-such" dslr...what do you think........


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 25, 2009)

Phranquey said:


> You forgot one...
> 
> My first shot with "such-n-such" dslr...what do you think........


 
I find that one ridiculous. I mean, I took about 450 test shots total before getting stuff I liked, snapping the first shot with your new camera and putting it up is ridiculous to think about.


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm staying away from the newbie forum for at least 2 weeks


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 25, 2009)

I've only been at this a year so the intimidating feeling is still with me, I'll hold the fort down.


----------



## Phranquey (Dec 25, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> I'm staying away from the newbie forum for at least 2 weeks


 
:cheers:


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 25, 2009)

Phranquey said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm staying away from the newbie forum for at least 2 weeks
> ...


 
Well, I just click activetopics/newposts (because im that lazy) so I get to see all of the new camera threads.

So far ive seen: First D40 shots, First D5000 shots, and first T1i Shots!


----------



## burnws6 (Dec 25, 2009)

Will I get sensor dust if I swap lenses in a Sand Storm?


----------



## Phranquey (Dec 25, 2009)

Atlas77 said:


> So far ive seen: First D40 shots, First D5000 shots, and first T1i Shots!


----------



## boogschd (Dec 26, 2009)

i saw three "shots from new d5000" threads today :/

go nikon :lmao:


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 26, 2009)

boogschd said:


> i saw three "shots from new d5000" threads today :/
> 
> go nikon :lmao:



yeah, seriously, nikon seems to be winning the newbie battle. 


I just read this one thread where the guy posted his first pictures, he got CC on them and then the hoards came down on the CC giver for being a meanie.


----------



## Atlas77 (Dec 26, 2009)

Lol, now I think its on.... they have finally figured out how to charge their batteries and are starting to take pictures of the family and the house pets. :meh::lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 26, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> boogschd said:
> 
> 
> > i saw three "shots from new d5000" threads today :/
> ...



OK, we have to start making them convert, lol.

"Wow, too bad Santa doesn't really know a lot about cameras...  Take that back while you still can and trade it in on a Canon."  


EDIT

BTW, I didn't mean for this to turn into a noob bashing thread, just saying - prepare yourselves.  We all know it's coming (if it isn't already upon us).
Some people can get pretty annoyed at the repetitive "what does this button do" threads.  Just take a moment to get used to the fact that there will be a lot of new members joining that don't really know what they are doing yet.

Get those links to owners manuals ready, lol.


----------



## Phranquey (Dec 26, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> BTW, I didn't mean for this to turn into a noob bashing thread, just saying - prepare yourselves. We all know it's coming (if it isn't already upon us).
> Some people can get pretty annoyed at the repetitive "what does this button do" threads. Just take a moment to get used to the fact that there will be a lot of new members joining that don't really know what they are doing yet.
> 
> Get those links to owners manuals ready, lol.


 
Oh, I think we understand this is all tongue-in-cheek....  But it's darn funny anyways.  :mrgreen:


----------



## MrRamonG (Dec 26, 2009)

How do i get the fuzzy background effect with my new camera?


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 26, 2009)

MrRamonG said:


> How do i get the fuzzy background effect with my new camera?


 
:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Michael


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 26, 2009)

You have to change the apartature.  Now is it the big number or the little one...?


----------



## Rekd (Dec 26, 2009)

Man. Tough crowd. 

What this thread needs (in order to spread the love) are links to some of these gems! :lmao:


----------



## CW Jones (Dec 26, 2009)

Ready and waiting! haha I feel like "Read the manual" will be said MANY times! haha


----------



## Phranquey (Dec 26, 2009)

Rekd said:


> Man. Tough crowd.
> 
> What this thread needs (in order to spread the love) are links to some of these gems! :lmao:


 
Oh boy, you just opened the door with this one....


----------



## Rekd (Dec 26, 2009)

Phranquey said:


> Rekd said:
> 
> 
> > Man. Tough crowd.
> ...



Yeah, with any luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't think I ever bookmarked any of them, and only bothered posting in a few of them - but I have seen TONS of threads here that would fit this.

Not just 'new Christmas camera' threads either...  There have been plenty of "just got a camera - wedding tomorrow" threads too.  And even a few "Wedding tomorrow - what camera do I need" threads.


But, if you insist- here's one from the top of the 'new posts' page:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/187777-exposer-expouser-xposer-lol-d90.html


----------



## Chiller (Dec 26, 2009)

I just got a NIkon 18-200mm lens from fat arse in the red suit, but cant seem to get it on my Canon XTI.  Is there a converter or something:gah:.  Or is it cause of the VR.   Or is cause Nikon just plain sucks.   Thanks for your help.  Please dont turn this into a religious Canon Nikon political battle. :lmao::lmao:
Sorry...Im just excited that Christmas is over, and we can get back to our regular scheduled programs. :er:


----------



## Rekd (Dec 26, 2009)

Chiller said:


> I just got a NIkon 18-200mm lens from fat arse in the red suit, but cant seem to get it on my Canon XTI.  Is there a converter or something:gah:.  Or is it cause of the VR.   Or is cause Nikon just plain sucks.   Thanks for your help.  Please dont turn this into a religious Canon Nikon political battle. :lmao::lmao:
> Sorry...Im just excited that Christmas is over, and we can get back to our regular scheduled programs. :er:



Funny ****, but a n00bie such as yourself probably doesn't know about the holy grail of religious battles between Canon and... _what's that other brand?_:thumbup:


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 26, 2009)

Rekd said:


> Chiller said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a NIkon 18-200mm lens from fat arse in the red suit, but cant seem to get it on my Canon XTI. Is there a converter or something:gah:. Or is it cause of the VR. Or is cause Nikon just plain sucks.  Thanks for your help. Please dont turn this into a religious Canon Nikon political battle. :lmao::lmao:
> ...


 
NIKON  just trying to help   LOL  

Dare we mention Contax???


Michael


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 27, 2009)

if i see just one more photo of someone's dog... i'm going to.............:gah:


----------



## CoRNDoG R6 (Dec 27, 2009)

^^^ Hey guy's i just got a new camera and i took a pic of my dog!


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 27, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> if i see just one more photo of someone's dog... i'm going to.............:gah:


 





Its not the dog. LOL 

Michael

I know it is a bad shot.  It is one I took when I was playing with the P&S fuji


----------



## Rekd (Dec 27, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> if i see just one more photo of someone's dog... i'm going to.............:gah:








BUAHAHAAHAAA!!!

Sorry, couldn't resist. :mrgreen:


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 28, 2009)

i knew you guys would be there to support me in this moment of crisis.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a bit cross, actually. I just bought a camera that the manual says is fully automatic but I've found out I still have to press a button...


But seriously folks. We were all beginners once so try to remember what it was like to be a kid with a new toy. It's magical shiny technology with ever so many buttons and every thing it does is brilliant.
For the first week at any rate - then the boredom will kick in and you can all go back to sleep.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 28, 2009)

CoRNDoG R6 said:


> ^^^ Hey guy's i just got a new camera and i took a pic of my dog!



Dude, that's not a dog.  

I don't know what the hell that is, but it isn't a dog!


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I'm a bit cross, actually. I just bought a camera that the manual says is fully automatic but I've found out I still have to press a button...



...Never believe all that marketing hype.  I swear, outright lying in advertisements should be illegal...I can't for the life of me figure out why the government doesn't step in and do something about this.


----------



## Goontz (Dec 28, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> if i see just one more photo of someone's dog... i'm going to.............:gah:


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...allery/188065-first-time-action-shot-c-c.html :greenpbl:


----------



## epp_b (Dec 28, 2009)

> I don't know what the hell that is, but it isn't a dog!


ORLY?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 29, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> There have been plenty of "just got a camera - wedding tomorrow" threads too.  And even a few "Wedding tomorrow - what camera do I need" threads.



:lmao:

You guys thought I was joking, didn't you?  Just hit the "New Posts" button...lol.

Now, I didn't expect that at the same time as the annual "Christmas camera" surge, but it's still funny as hell.


----------



## Casshew (Dec 29, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> ...For the onslaught of "How do I use my new camera?" threads, .
> 
> It doesn't look like it's started yet, but I'm sure it's coming.





Wow, you knew I was coming but you didn't bake me a cake :x


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 29, 2009)

...It happens every year.  A week or two after Christmas, everyone joins to try to figure out their new toys.

Some people can just get a little overworked by it...
I personally don't mind it, and it can be quite entertaining at times.


----------



## Casshew (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, to be fair, my camera was for my Birthday...

My ZOOM lens was for Christmas


----------



## Linkin (Dec 30, 2009)

LOL This should be titled thread of the year   I remember those days, they were the most exciting days and boy oh boy did the questions fly.


----------



## FemFugler (Dec 30, 2009)

HEY! HEY! I came on BEFORE i got my camera. Thank you very much. I got a nice head start to asking the 'n00b' questions because i knew the line ups would be just totally over the roof around this time.... 

Cake? Do you mean Casserole?

But whatever i know this has already been said but im just going to echo it. Please remember we all have to start some where and i can understand the frustration with the 'newbie' type questions but i think people should still *try* and be nice. This is a public forum meaning it welcomes all people both 'right out of the box beginners' and professionals so there are going to be all sorts of questions obviously. To be honest, EVERY forum has them though, cameras or not, you just have to get used to it and learn to deal. 

I am aware this was a light headed joke though, and i do certianly have a sense of humour and am not personally offended in anyway but i was just saying! 



Oh but whatever a little humour that you can all laugh at, it took me like 10 minutes to figure out how to zoom in and out. I was looking every where until i got the bright idea to turn the lens randomly.... In my defense it was early in the morning... early as in before noon.

Btw, i like this person:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ryone-thinking-they-wedding-photographer.html


----------



## Chiller (Dec 30, 2009)

:hail: o.k....I got the Nikon lens to fit on the Canon. Thank you John, and Tom for your pms on the technical stuff too.  Now, does anyone know how to adjust the depth of field between the lens and the camera body.  Do I have to remove the duct tape everytime I need to do this?  :er:


----------



## Overread (Dec 30, 2009)

All I can say is that I wish I could make a "how do I use this new camera" thread 




that and I wish I had my computer here - this fossil takes an age to load and the mouse is bust...........


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 30, 2009)

Chiller said:


> :hail: o.k....I got the Nikon lens to fit on the Canon. Thank you John, and Tom for your pms on the technical stuff too. Now, does anyone know how to adjust the depth of field between the lens and the camera body. Do I have to remove the duct tape everytime I need to do this? :er:


 
I think cokin sells a filter kit that allows you to adjust the DOF.  It gets hard wired to your brain so you just have to think of the results and it will auto adjust the camera


----------



## Chiller (Dec 30, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> Chiller said:
> 
> 
> > :hail: o.k....I got the Nikon lens to fit on the Canon. Thank you John, and Tom for your pms on the technical stuff too. Now, does anyone know how to adjust the depth of field between the lens and the camera body. Do I have to remove the duct tape everytime I need to do this? :er:
> ...


 
Isnt that called a remote? Maybe? I do have this wire thingy, that I can pull, and it makes things flash. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 30, 2009)

not going to go there....not going to go there.......


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 30, 2009)

At least no-one has asked where the film goes in their digital camera...


----------



## Chiller (Dec 30, 2009)

Hertz van Rental said:


> At least no-one has asked where the film goes in their digital camera...


  I had a thread deleted, cause I just picked up the most awesomest Canon Rebel G film camera, but it does not have a preview screen.  Nobody would help me, so I guess the invisible mods removed it. :lmao:


----------



## dizzyg44 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey guys!

I'm new here and so excited to get started.

Yesterday I just got my very digital camera, a D700 niko.  It's awesome!  I'm not really sure how to use it yet but it looks really cool.  I read through the first chapter of the manual so I have it pretty much figured out now.

Also, now that I have it I'm having trouble coming up with a name for my new photography business now that I'm going pro, should I be original and add "photography" at the end of my name?

Also, anyone know any good photo editors?  I need something easy to use and will do everything free.  I heard about this thing called photoshop, but it's so expensive.  My pictures just don't look the same as they do on my cellphone.  I asked my friend about it, he also recommended photoshop.  It looks hard to use but I was told that I can just get something called "actions" that will do everything for me and will automatically look amazing but I can't find the Amazing Action.

Please help!


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 30, 2009)

just go buy a Cannon


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 30, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> just go buy a Cannon



And use it to shoot the camera?


----------



## Phranquey (Dec 30, 2009)

dizzyg44 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm new here and so excited to get started.
> 
> ...


 
eacesign:

I read this out loud to my wife, and we were both almost on the floor by the time I was done.


----------



## Nicholas James Photo (Dec 30, 2009)

I had a canon powershot for christmas, my family says that my snaps are awsome, can you give me advice about becoming a wedding photographer.


I'm sorry sorry sorry... welcome all newbies, fire away and we will try to help :hug::


----------



## Phranquey (Dec 30, 2009)

Nicholas James Photo said:


> I'm sorry sorry sorry... welcome all newbies, fire away and we will try to help :hug::


 
To the noobs who do stroll across this.......if you're a Pink Floyd fan, think of this thread as our "Have a Cigar" moment.

All we ask is that you do a little leg work on your own & try to _learn_. If you get stuck, most of us here are more than willing to help.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 30, 2009)

Linkin said:


> LOL This should be titled thread of the year   I remember those days, they were the most exciting days and boy oh boy did the questions fly.



Ah yes.  The joy of "something new".

I guess once I get some real lights, it'll be like that for me again...
(I use mostly just natural light, the few lights I do have are pretty much crap.)

I think I'll have a head start though, since I've done a lot of reading on it, and a little playing around...I just don't have a ton of real world experience with off camera lighting.

I think I have the theory of it all down pretty good, just a little limited on the everyday application of it.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 30, 2009)

Alright...I got the Nikon lens on the Canon body,duct tape is a beautiful thing, and just set the depth of field between the two. I found an f-stop button, but I dont have an f-go button. I connected that filter wire thingy but Im sure I pulled my wire too tight, cause it bursted. I didnt want to press the shudder button. I have heard a lot about camera shake, and not sure if this should be touched. 

oh....btw...to you newbies reading this...dont be like a pro, and take me serious. :lmao:
I will help anyone. Promise. :mrgreen:
I still have my sense of humour, cause I do this as a hobby, and can enjoy it. :lmao:
ok.....watch the pros now....blah blah blah....:greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl:


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 30, 2009)

Chiller said:


> but I dont have an f-go button.



Dude!  Thats teh shutter button!  Duh!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 30, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> Chiller said:
> 
> 
> > but I dont have an f-go button.
> ...


 
oh...the shutter and shudder button are not the same?  :lmao::lmao:


----------

